# JAPAN 2011 by quashlo: Fukuoka



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Tokyo I
Tokyo II
Tokyo III (Kamakura)
Osaka I (+Kyoto, +Kobe)
Osaka II (Kyoto)
Osaka III (+Nara)
Hiroshima
*Fukuoka*
Nagasaki
Kita-Kyushu + Shimonoseki
Nikko
Tokyo IV (Yokohama)
Tokyo V

Been a bit busy lately... Here's the next installment, on another of Japan's second-tier cities (and the largest city on Kyūshū, the southernmost of the four main islands).

Optional musical accompaniment:






==============
==============


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

great photos


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful images! I can't wait to see Kyushu!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking good, very nice photos from Fukuoka, Japan


----------



## inefekt (Jan 5, 2011)

Great photos as usual. You're a talented photographer.
What lens do you use, your pics are razor sharp!
I recall you have a D3100 camera or something similar?


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very interesting pictures! THX for sharing.


----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

On what camera pictures were made?


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Old meets new. To live here or to spend here must be mind blowing. Loved the pics.


----------



## quashlo (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 



inefekt said:


> What lens do you use, your pics are razor sharp!


I have two lenses... Usually, I stick with my 55-200mm lens. I rarely need to use my other lens (18-55mm) because it's less versatile for the types of photos I prefer to take.



inefekt said:


> I recall you have a D3100 camera or something similar?


Yes.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Wow, absolutely great photos!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

This thread needs more pics, please!!! :cheers:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

YES more pics


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

I love Fukuoka. One of my favorite in Japan.


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos...thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------

